# Foxconn web site



## spike47 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi All

Not sure that I am in the right place for this thread , but here goes I am trying to get to a Foxconn web site to down some drivers for my motherboard , Foxconn 946GZ7MA-8KRS2H . but I dont seem to be able to open any of them , www.foxconnsupport.com/download , Hon Hai/Foxconn Technology Group , www.foxconnchannel.com .
My ISP keeps saying the web sites are unavailable !! .can someone try them for me .

tks

spike


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I was able to get on using this link> Foxconn Support - Download


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> I was able to get on using this link> Foxconn Support - Download


Same here.


----------

